

LLVM-Based Compiler for .NET - numo16
https://mdavey.wordpress.com/2015/04/14/llvm-based-compiler-for-net/

======
infogulch
Submission from yesterday: Announcing LLILC: An LLVM Based Compiler for .NET
CoreCLR
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375398)

~~~
louthy
Here's one with a full discussion:

 _LLILC – LLVM-Based Compiler for .NET CoreCLR_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9371238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9371238)

